# swell reptiles



## boots_n_braces (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening all, ive recently ordered a few products adding upto a fairly substantial amount from swell reptiles online shop. including a smaller viv for breeding a hide, thermostat and timer and a new ceramic bulb.

The viv was recieved scratched with glass runners broken, half the bolts missing and poorly packaged with the hide cracked and broken. but not to be put off as every company has its bad days i placed another order for the ceramic bulb and the thermostat. got the package to day with box for the bulb open and it rattling around but still alive just only to thankfully test run the stat before installing it to find it doesnt work either.

Ive tried to contact swell a couple of times to now avail but will try again tomorrow and see what they say, but i felt that this kind of poor service and quality control needs naming and shaming to stop anyone else getting bitten!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

I've stopped ordering from them
Everything lot of livefood i've ordered is either dead, turning,
or just purely the wrong thing, i mean the difference between morios and buffalo worms isn't exactly a little mistake lol

Or they forget to put something in, which happened with a water bowl which for a month!!!! yes a month, they failed to let me know i wouldn't be recieving as it was out of stock but they had sent one out, of course by which time i'd already gone out and bought a sodding bowl. Added insult to injury.

Useless. seriously.

P.s. except to wait a week for any form of e-mail response and then no confirmation of anything been sent on if you're getting a replacement etc.

Cari x


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't mean to be awkward but i have placed a few orders with swell and they have never let me down. I'm not tryin to start an argument, just showing the flip side!


----------



## Wunderboa! (Sep 12, 2008)

I have ordered a viv from them in the past and it arrived with shattered glass and without all of the screws:bash:. HOWEVER.. Ive ordered dry goods, substrate etc and got excellent service with no problems at all.

Perhaps it is just the vivs they have trouble with??


----------



## Geko (Oct 14, 2008)

*Geko Zone*

hello every one. I dont mean to blow my own trumpet here, but we offer a variety of reptile Acessories and Vivariums and great customer service. They are excellent quality and well packaged. 

If you would like to see more of what we sell the please visit the link below. We are also setting up web-site which you guys might be interested in visiting. I will give you more info when were live and kicking. 

eBay UK Shop - GEKO Reptile Supplies: Complete Reptile Sets, Heat mats, Vivariums

Regards JOE @ GEKOZONE.co.uk


----------

